# Male poodle names?



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What color, what size, what personality?  There are thousands of names. Pick something you are fond of and work from there. If you like music, think of musicians, for example. Too many male names!


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

Poodles are so smart so my short list was full of geniuses. It included Einstein, Edison, Aristotle, Darwin, Plato, Faraday, Pascal, Tesla (although it sounded a little female,) Hawking, and Churchill. I settled on a fictional genius - Sherlock. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

outwest said:


> What color, what size, what personality?  There are thousands of names. Pick something you are fond of and work from there. If you like music, think of musicians, for example. Too many male names!


Well outwest, it is a toy poodle , calm and laid back, and the colour is light apricot.:act-up:


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Thinking of small and male: Gizmo, Yoda, ET. But look here http://www.lilpoodles.com/poodle_names.iml you may find something that suits.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ABGG (Jan 27, 2013)

*Male names*

What color is he?
What is his personality?
Do you like any names??
What size is he?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

When I was planning for a male dog last fall , I was going to name him Bode. But I also like Jagger. I ended up with a Stella. Don't think I will ever have a male, but I like the male names best.


----------



## cheshirekat7 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've always preferred to look at mythology & history when choosing names for pets. That's how Loki got his name - after the Norse god. Maybe have a read into some mythological stories for ideas, or browse through names of historical figures (eg Napoleon) or characters from books?


----------



## sah (Jan 19, 2012)

I've often thought my Ben SHOULD have been named "Velcro" because wherever I am, he is there! Also, the snow sticks to him like Velcro, creating non-removable snowballs!!! LOL!


----------



## salexander04 (Jan 15, 2013)

Apollo - Raffiki - someone from your favorite tv show or movie


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

How about fabreezio or dominique? Does fabreezio sound more like a male or female?


----------

